# Wanted: Drywallers in the Dallas area!!!



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

If anyone knows one please send me there contact info.

The crew I have now is charging too much and not worth it.


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

what are they not doing, and how much they wanting to charge ya for it. I only ask cause there are too many gc's in my area that claim the same thing. the drywaller goes up on prices and they attomatically start looking for someone else that they can get to do the job for the same as they are used to paying or cheaper. they want quality work but don't want to pay for it. ( not to say this is the case here)


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes Cole, spill the charge?

Bob


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

$2.75 a SF!!! Hang/Tape/Texture


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

He is paying material right? Cause if he isn't......wow! I didn't think a fella could get that much anymore.

Bob


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

No he is not paying materials.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Feakin amazing, Have you sat down and mathed up what this fella's making? An attorney or doctor would get jelouse. If he's spraying the texture he's got less than 45 minutes in per board, hang tape and spray.

Squeeze him. He's making enough you should get a good product.

If I tryed to charge that I wouldn't sell a job, in fact, the only time I can get close to that is a cut up room. And I'm talking retail here, not sub rate.

Bob

*Somebody should move this thread to the Hard Hat Zone.....Nathan?*


----------



## pwrpapa (Jul 3, 2005)

Cole_21 said:


> $2.75 a SF!!! Hang/Tape/Texture


Ok, I hear that illegals do most of the rock in your state. All I hear is how cheap the labor market is there. The going rate here is .85 cents labor and mat.
Life is good down there.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

See I love that my crew is legal but I think they are trying to take advantage of it too much.


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah that is quite outrageous.  Are they using gold dust in the mud and gold plated drywall? We can't get that kind of price for slick finish down here. Your change in drywall sub is warranted. You shouldn't have any problem finding someone to do it cheaper and still get a quality job.


----------



## Zatol (Dec 4, 2005)

I just paid .72/ft material and labor.... Cole are you saying that they are charging by the board sf or the floor sf? I couldn't imagine any drywall company working in new construction charging what you are saying by the board sf... I can't believe that they could find work..


----------



## pwrpapa (Jul 3, 2005)

Zatol said:


> I just paid .72/ft material and labor.... Cole are you saying that they are charging by the board sf or the floor sf? I couldn't imagine any drywall company working in new construction charging what you are saying by the board sf... I can't believe that they could find work..


If that's by the floor footage, then it sounds fair to me.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

great post. If ever i need drywalling the person is going to get between 72 and 85/ft. Material and labor.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Board Sf, guys.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

You are paying way too much! Unless you build the most cut up insane houses out there, with layered rock with all the crazy bead out of the Trim-tex catalog. That is big money. If they do a 10,000 board ft house they are making over 20k profit and I with one helper could do this in about 8 or 9 days start to finish. 
I will move south tomorrow if this is the going rate. Cost of living or not that is fat cash.

Nate

Hell I saw that he isn't even paying for materials. WOW


----------



## BlkBart54 (Oct 22, 2005)

Working on the vacation castles for the very rich i got 85 cents a square to tape and finish, and the apply a plaster-coat finish/texture. Our rockers were the best and got 35 cents a square plus. All these homes wer 2 mill and up very high and complicated, with lots of log scribing going on. This was in White fish, Mont . The Shack work was going for 18 to hang and 32 to tape and spray, plus 6$ a stick for bullnose. I,d say you cut them a fat hog and they,re makingabout $200 an hour off you. I,d be interested also and i,m headed your way in 2 weeks.


----------



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

Dude, Cole, that's insane! My base $$ is $0.87/bsqft. for materials/hang/tape/sand.


----------



## jett_painting (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Cole, I live about 4 hours from you....send me a PM if you still need some help. We travel! lol... Also, we have a complete set of automatic tools. My guys usually can hang and finish a 2000 sqft house in about 4-5 days (3 of us). Seriously though, I have NEVER heard of prices like that, what are they thinkin???


----------



## CapeTaper (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Cole,
Eastern Mass. = $1.15 per sq. board ft. mater./hang/tape+finish/prep/texture/primer.
Thats the stock model stuff, Capes, Ranches, Colonials(Garrison), a cathedral ceiling and high ceiling here or there. Custom stuff goes up from there. Gated community work goes up more, where they pay 250K for their golf club memberships. Texture is sprayed JC and hand troweled, mostly, else smooth ceilings. 2.75/ft. labor? I'm ready to split N.E. ! The West End still a crazy place to spend a Saturday night?
Good Luck.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

Geeeezzzzzeeeeee! I'll be on a plane for $2.75 a SF!!! Hang/Tape/Texture with a kick butt crew!


----------

